# Fixing rod eye tip



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Went fishing a couple of weekends ago and broke inner eyelet... This is a centimental rod( was my Dad's)... Is it easy to put new tip on or should I take it too pro?...In Mary Esther, Navarre area.....Thanks in advance


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It should cost about $3 (if that) to get fixed at Half Hitch Navarre.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Tips are easy to replace...get a good one..not the China Mart kit. Glue a new tip on and make a necklace to wear the old one while fishing:letsdrink


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks alot...I'll take it bye tonight...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

rod tips eyes are very easy to replace........do it yourself. Instructions can be found on most repare kits.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks...Does anyone know a good Penn reel repair shop in Navarre?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Most local tackle shops should be able to handle a broken Penn.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks again.....:bowdown


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

:usaflag I tried to get a rod repaired at Half Hitch... they informed me they send all of the repairs to Panama City now. i was quite bummed cause they always did such a great job. I was not willing to wait that long and bought the stainless guide and fixed it myself. Cost about 6 bucks for a 1 1/4" stainless guide.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *JoeZ (8/26/2009)*It should cost about $3 (if that) to get fixed at Half Hitch Navarre.


Half hitch cost $10 per eye and if it's not the tip they have to send it off which takes 1 or 2 weeks. I just had 5 rods done last week.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Bond007 If That was you ,that came by at 5.50 and needed a tip Hope I Did you a Good Job , We Send anything else to PC because we have People there that repair rods and reels and thats All they do,So If You Need a Guide Put on It will go there!! A tip I can take care of If I have the Right One, I Can also do wraps on Guides but we just don't have the Man Power , It's just me and the Boss that work Full Time, Thats why we send it to PC, I Have and always will Try my Best to give you the Customer Service you deserve But If I can't help you There Is Chris, Matt, John B at HotSpots, GGBT, Tommy & Anthony Outcast,B&B Shorty on 399 One stop on Pace or Dissy Lissy and Many More ,,, Thanks For your Support and I Hope to see you again, BTW Thank.s to all That Help Support everyone one of us!!!! Dwayne


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

It was me...and you did a great job.......I'm going to see if there is anyone on hear that can do the lamination on the 2 rods......I really don't want to have to send them off....


----------

